# Handhabung der neuen Maschinenrichtlinien!?



## wee (2 Januar 2010)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Forenmitglieder,

um die nachfolgende Problematik besser zu umschreiben eine kurze Vorgeschichte.

Ich arbeite bei einem Sondermaschinenhersteller am elektrischen Prüfstand, bei uns kommen soweit 
möglich alle Anlagenteile (Eigene Schaltschränke und Maschinenteile, sowie Zulieferteile) zusammen, werden aufgebaut, angeschlossen und anschließend getestet.

Am Prüfstand werden die Pläne ergänzt und korrigiert, alle Ein- und Ausgänge auf Richtigkeit kontrolliert und anschließend alle Baugruppen eingestellt und auf ihre Funktion geprüft, dabei ggf. Änderungen und Anpassungen in der SPS getätigt.
Am Ende stand bis jetzt immer die Sicherheitsabnahme, die Anhand eines Prüfprotokolls und
einer Prüfanweisung und den entsprechenden Schaltplänen erfolgte.

So nun jetzt zum neuen „Problem“:

Im letzten halben Jahr hat sich die Konstruktion (Mechanisch und elektrisch) auf die neuen  Maschinenrichtlinen vorbereitet, d.h. es wurden neue Sicherheitsbeurteilungen gemacht, Baugruppen angepasst usw...
Dabei wurde  auch der Schritt zu den Pilz Pnotz Multi Sicherheitsschaltgeräten gemacht.

Jetzt wird plötzlich vom Prüfstandpersonal verlangt, für die Anlagensicherheit zu unterschreiben!!

Prinzipiell wäre das für mich nicht einmal so ein großes Problem, doch warum unterschreiben die Konstrukteure nicht für die von ihnen als sicher eingestuften Baugruppen und Maschinen?!

Zudem gibt es jetzt keine richtigen Prüfanweisungen und Protokolle mehr, wie diese Prüfung zu erfolgen hat.

Es gibt noch einen weiteren Streitpunkt und zwar wurden in der Softwareentwicklung einige Personen ausgesucht, die für die Software in den Pilzgeräten zuständig sind. Die Projekte sind zur Zeit erstens noch nicht fehlerfrei und zweitens soll das Prüfstandpersonal keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Software haben.

Aus den oben genannten Gründen weigert sich die gesamte Abteilung derzeit für die Anlagensicherheit mit dem eigenen Namen zu unterschreiben, da uns ja einerseits die Verantwortung entzogen wird (Softwareschutz) und andererseits keine Prüfanweisungen vorgegeben werden.

Uns wurde auch nicht beantwortet was mit dieser Unterschrift auf uns zukommen kann, speziell im Falle eines Fehlers oder Unfalles.(Rechtlicher Hintergrund / Haftbarkeit)

Mich würde jetzt mal brennend interessieren wie das in anderen Firmen gehandhabt wird, da hier ja einige von euch auch im Anlagenbau oder ähnlichem tätig sind.

Wer unterschreibt, wie wird getestet (Vorgaben?!).

Nur als Zusatzinformation: Bei uns gibt es in der ganzen Firma keinen Sicherheitsingenieur mit dem man sich auseinander setzen könnte.


Danke an alle die sich hier durchkämpfen und vielleicht noch eine hilfreiche oder informative Antwort beisteuern!

Gruß wee


----------



## Andreas Koenig (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo, so wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem in Deiner Firma tiefer:

Offensichtlich fehlt eine klare Festlegung von Pflichten und Kompetenzen der Abteilungen (denn dann würde es durch die Unternehmensleitung Regelungen dazu geben).

Es wäre zu klären, wer wofür verantwortlich ist. Dabei ist zu prüfen, ob diese Person dann auch die entsprechende persönliche und fachliche Eignung hat.

Zuerst mal gibt es jemand die die Funktion und Konstruktion der Maschine vorgibt, oft in der mechanischen Konstruktion. Von dieser Seite müsste die Risikobeurteilung und Festlegung der erforderlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen kommen.

Normalerweise gibt es dann  ja erst mal jemand, der die Elektrokonstruktion macht. Der hätte dafür zu unterschreiben, dass er die Pläne  entsprechend den (ggf. konkret zu nennenden) Normen und der (schriftlichen) Vorgaben des Konstrukteurs umgesetzt wurden.

Der Programmierer des Pilzgerätes ebenso für sein Programm, ggf. auch der SPS-Programmierer wenn sicherheitsrelevante Testfunktionen mit dieser umgesetzt werden. 
Mit der PNOZ-Programmiersoftware sollte man auch Dokumentationen ausdrucken können, auch kann man meines Wissens bei den Pnoz Multi auch dann die Software auf der Maschine einsehen, wenn Änderungen per Passwort geschützt sind.

Normalerweise  wäre jetzt beides zu validieren und verifizieren und zwar von einer zweiten Person, die das dann auch gegenzeichnet.

Dann gibt es denjenigen, der die Hardware aufbaut anhand des Schaltplanes. Der kann wiederum eigentlich nur dafür unterschreiben, dass die Ausführung dem Schaltplan entspricht und die Ausführung der eigenen Tätigkeit i.O. ist. 

Dann käme als nächste Runden noch die elektrische Prüfung und die Testung der Sicherheitsfunktion an der Maschine. Das geht dann garnicht ohne konkrete Vorgaben, was wie zu prüfen ist. Z.B. reicht es nicht, eine Schutztür aufzureißen und zu schauen ob die Maschine stoppt, sondern man müsste auch prüfen, ob alle erforderlichen Aktoren tatsächlich vom PNOZ angesteuert werden, und nicht nur ein Stop erfolgt weil z.b. zusätzlich die SPS über einen Meldeausgang auf Störung geht.

Ohne Prüflisten würde ich da auch nichts unterschreiben. Aber es ist die Frage, ob die Prüflisten "von oben" kommen oder ob man sich besser mal zusammen setzt mit der Konstruktion und gemeinsam solche Vorgaben aufzustellen...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## wee (7 Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, heute gab es wieder Reibereien!

Irgendwie will man uns nicht so recht mit im Boot haben, heisst wir sollen
uns aus der Planung, Bewertung, Programmierung und Festlegungen raus halten.

Aber die Verantwortung würde man uns gerne komplett geben.

 Super Start in 2010 

... dann gehen wir halt solange auf die Barrikaden bis man uns mit unserem Anliegen mal ernst nimmt...

Gruß wee


----------



## Chräshe (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo wee,

 das ist wie beim Poker. Wenn du nicht entspannt bleibst, sollte das zur Taktik gehören...8)

 Du kannst dich ja einfach aus der Planung, Bewertung, Programmierung und Festlegungen raus halten.
 Allerdings kannst du nur prüfen, was geplant, bewertet, programmiert und festgelegt wurde, wenn dir das jemand schriftlich und vollständig zukommen lässt.

 Du unterschreibst anschließend nur, dass die Planung der Ausführung entspricht...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2010)

Sollte ja auch der Name aus Auslegers jedes teilbereiches vorhanden sein. etc.

Naja bei uns passiert nix.
Antworten waren "Wir sind ein Team (Team heist bei denen immer das es andere machen) und jeder legt halt seine Sachen aus.". Bei Frage welche Wertung den die Not aus haben (Da mich aus den Thema raus halten will) kahm: "Ach nimm einfach das günstigere"

Für jemanden wie mich der gerne nach Din, EN und VDE arbeitet ein Horror  !Für die Kunden auch.


----------



## Safety (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
hier ein Dokument von der BGIA zu diesem Thema.

http://imperia.mi-verlag.de/imperia/md/upload/article/2_bgia_huelke_s11.pdf


----------



## shovelhead (5 März 2010)

Hallo an alle, die mit sich mit der neuen MRL rumschlagen müssen. Ich studiere im 6.Semester Mechatronik/Robotik und das Thema meiner 2. Bachelorarbeit ist "Auswirkung neuer Maschinenrichtlinien". Ich hab zu dem Thema schon einiges gelesen, aber leider selbst keine praktische Erfahrung mit der Umsetzung. Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen, wenn ihr die 10 Fragen im Anhang beantwortet, da ich mich in der Arbeit hauptsächlich auf die praktische Umsetzung beziehen soll. Wenn Punkte eurer Meinung nach fehlen, einfach ergänzen. Einfach danach an mr07b152@technikum-wien.at senden. Vielen Dank an alle die mir helfen.

Grüße Sascha


----------

